# Diversion Magazine



## Lioness

Hi guys 

I'm...advertising? Promoting? Drawing attention to? a magazine that I'm one of the editors of. 

It's called Diversion, and it publishes fiction, non-fiction, poetry, photography, and various sorts of art - pretty much everything, really. 

We're currently looking for submissions - of anything. I thought this'd be a good place to put it.

So, straight to the point, I guess, here are the submission guidelines:



> DIVERSION SUBMISSION GUIDELINES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diversion is all about  making a place where creative expression can  be both appreciated and  fostered. We’re looking, first and foremost,  for good writing. Crisp  prose, believable characters, strong  narratives. More specifically, we  like stuff that’s ‘outside the box’,  maybe even a little experimental  (or even a lot experimental). Now,  that doesn’t mean we’ll accept bad  writing just because it’s different,  but if you’ve got something good  that doesn’t really fit anyone else’s  guidelines, maybe we can find a  home for it here.
> 
> 
> Anything submitted for publication  must be previously unpublished.  This includes things you have posted up  on a blog or other website. We  will consider things which have been  published but are no longer  available (taken down from a personal  website for example), but you  must state as such in the body of your  submission email.
> 
> 
> 1. STORIES
> We’re looking for  stories of any style or genre – even  style-and-genreless wonders. There  is no hard cap on word-count,  however, we plan to focus on publishing  shorter fiction (2000 words or  less), and so shorter pieces have a  greater chance of being selected.  We will be publishing some longer  pieces, and even some serial fiction,  so if you have something that’s  long and good, we promise to give it  due consideration.
> 
> 
> 2. POETRY
> We  accept poems of all types and lengths and on all subjects. Please   submit no more than five poems at a time, and do not submit again till   you’ve received an answer to your previous submission. Feel free to   include a brief commentary about each poem that could be published   alongside it.
> 
> 
> 3. NON-FICTION
> We’re looking for  interesting articles on any topic. Please base  articles only on fact.  Brevity and clarity will be seen as virtues. We  prefer submissions of  under 1200 words, longer submissions should be  reserved for the  particularly intriguing.
> 
> 
> 4. PHOTOGRAPHY
> Photos  can be of any type and on any subject. Those photos that are  creative  and innovative are more likely to be accepted. Digitally  edited photos  are fine, but please note so in the submission email.  Please make an  effort to select only your best photos for submission –  submit no more  than five photos at a time, and do not submit again  until you’ve  received a response.
> 
> 
> 5. ART
> If you’re interested in doing artwork for  Diversion, please send a  small portfolio (3-5 pieces) to us. If we like  your work, we will  retain you as an artist, and send you notice when  we’re looking for  art. You’ll be guaranteed to have your art published,  and have as much  creative license as the subject material allows. We’re  looking for  artists who can draw black and white and/or colour art in a  realistic  style.
> 
> 
> 6. OTHER
> Got an idea for something else to include? Puzzles, games, interpretive dance? Send it in and we’ll talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW TO SUBMIT:
> 
> 
> Please email all submissions to diversionsubmissions@gmail.com.
> 
> 
> Send text submissions in the form of a double-spaced Word Document (.doc) or Rich Text File (.rtf) attached to the email.
> 
> 
> Send  images in .jpg or .png formats. We’re not currently imposing a  file  size limit, but please keep it reasonable so we don’t have to  start.
> 
> 
> Please include in the body of the email a brief outline of your submission, a brief bio, and any other relevant information.
> 
> 
> Please write the subject line of your email as follows:
> SUBMISSION: [NAME]; [SUBMISSION CATEGORY].
> So, say if John Smith submitted a story, it would read:
> SUBMISSION: JOHN SMITH; STORY.
> We’ll  send you an email back to let you know we received your  submission, and  give you some idea of when you’ll receive a response.  We try to get one  to you as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> If we decide to accept your submission, we’ll send you info on how to proceed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAYMENT:
> Stories:
> Less than 5000 Words - $5.
> More than 5000 Words - $10.
> Poetry - $5.
> Non-Fiction - $5.
> Photography - $5.
> Art – Varies, but at least $10.
> 
> 
> If  you have any questions about the submissions process, or want to  submit  something we’ve not listed, please email us at the submissions  address  with the subject line ‘QUERY: [NAME]’ and we’ll do what we can  to help.



If you've got any questions, you can PM me, too. 

Hope to see some awesome stories/poetry/photography/art coming in ^^


----------

